# Microsoft Access 2002 Tutorial



## HotFire (26. November 2004)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand ein Tutorial für Access 2002 zum Downloaden oder ein Onlinetutorial?

MfG: HotFire


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. November 2004)

Was genau musst/willst du wissen? Brauchst du einen Grundlageneinstieg, wie das Programm funktioniert und was man damit machen kann , wenn man weiß wie?

Ein komplettes Tutorial, also ein Schulung wüsste ich nicht wo es sowas gibt.
Eins zu erstellen wäre ein masiver Zeitaufwand, der (leider) auch nicht von heute auf morgen geht.

Beschreib mal was du genau wissen willst/musst und evtl. für welches Vorhaben!


----------



## HotFire (26. November 2004)

hy

Ich bräcuhte so ne Einführung wie du oben beschrtieben hast.
also: Wie eine kleine Datenbang kleine Programme schreibt und so war aber erst 3 mal im Access und mir hatt jemand erzählt das das ein Tolles Programm sei mit dem man viel machen können.

MfG: HotFire


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. November 2004)

Sicherlich ist Access ein tolles Programm, ABER wenn man keinen konkreten Grund hat es einzusetzen , also einen speziellen (dauerhaften) Einsatz ist es evtl. auch zu mächtig.

Es wäre also interresant was für Daten du verwalten willst, weil dann weiß man auch schonmal welche Funktionen für Dich wichtig sind!

( Beispiel: Aus deiner Aussage geht nicht hervor ob es notwendig ist, das du etwas über Beziehungen zwischen Tabellen ( "Verknüpfungen" ) weißt. Oder ob du konfortable Eingabeformulare und gestaltete AusgabeBERICHTE benötigst )

btw. : Eine Datenbank schreibt keine Programme, was auch immer du damit meinst. Eine Datenbank ist zum verwalten, editieren, eingaben, ausgeben von Daten!


----------



## HotFire (26. November 2004)

ich bin neu und möchte einfach mal access kennen lernen und Datenbanke verwalten.

MfG: HotFire


----------



## Slizzzer (29. November 2004)

Hallo!
Da Du dich ja anscheinend zum ersten mal damit beschäftigst, such dir zunächst mal ein Projekt zum Anfang.
Ganz guter Einstieg ist eine Adressverwaltung. Ganz simpel bestehend aus 2 Tabellen (Adressen, Ansprechpartner).

Beschäftige dich zunächst mit den Grundlagen:
- Felddatentypen
- Eindeutigkeit von Datensätzen (Stichwort: Primärschlüssel)
- Aufteilung von Daten in mehrere Tabellen
- Verknüpfung derselben (Stichwort: Fremdschlüssel)

Überlege Dir welche Daten du speichern willst, bzw. was Du der Datenbank nachher "entlocken" möchtest.

Fang an, wenn's hakt -> Meld dich wieder!


----------

